# Handel's Messiah - Hallelujah



## jason4445 (Dec 25, 2010)

Revelation 11: 15
And the seventh angel sounded; and there were great voices in heaven, saying, The kingdoms of this world are become the kingdoms of our Lord, and of His Christ; and He shall reign for ever and ever

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6_nJ11BgTE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6_nJ11BgTE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

